
Practical file system design with the Be File System (1999) [pdf] - kick
http://www.nobius.org/~dbg/practical-file-system-design.pdf
======
dang
A thread from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9430838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9430838)

~~~
kick
50-comment thread from 2017, also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15261318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15261318)

